# Fitness Standards in the 75th: Are they relevent? (99' Study)



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 10, 2007)

You betcha they are:

http://cgsc.cdmhost.com/cgi-bin/showfile.exe?CISOROOT=/p4013coll2&CISOPTR=638&filename=639.pdf


----------



## rangerpsych (Jul 10, 2007)

and that's why now LTC Meyer, and others, helped draft up the RPAT... otherwise known as the spawn of satan itself.  O course, ruck march, lots of "crazy stuff"


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 10, 2007)

I remember when then Maj Meyers had my squad doing the craziest shit.  I thought it was rather gay and didn't really get me tired.  But sure enough, my scores shot up on test day.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 10, 2007)

I probably had a scared look on my face when I at the aid station one morning and he asked if I wanted to work out with him...lol


----------



## Goncyclic83 (Jul 10, 2007)

What does the RPAT consist of exactley. I heard of it on other boards and have looked for the oultline but havent found it. Thanks for your time Rangers.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 18, 2008)

Goncyclic83 said:


> What does the RPAT consist of exactley. I heard of it on other boards and have looked for the oultline but havent found it. Thanks for your time Rangers.



This probably a little too old to be responding but the RPAT consist of:
6 events
3 mile run in full kit
Rope climb (20ft.)
100 meter skedco drag ( I think it is 180-200lbs)
Cable ladder (Caving Ladder - 20ft.)
200m sprint  
up and over an 8ft wall.

I think the time standard is like 45 min or something but it is possible to finish it in 25+ min.  I think my best was like 32 min.  SHIT SUCKS!
I lost a lot of time on the Cable ladder (proper boots are necessary or you get hung up) and the skedco drag.

It is a smoker.


----------



## gryfen (Feb 18, 2008)

Jesus H. Christ!!!!! :eek:

....isn't full kit something like 60lbs?


----------



## digrar (Feb 18, 2008)

gryfen said:


> Jesus H. Christ!!!!! :eek:
> 
> ....isn't full kit something like 60lbs?



That's what we used to do out CFA (combat fitness assessment) in, it was always considered a pretty light load, an operational load is about twice as heavy.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 18, 2008)

Is that a yearly thing or sooner?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 19, 2008)

gryfen said:


> Jesus H. Christ!!!!! :eek:
> 
> ....isn't full kit something like 60lbs?



Whoa! Your giving us too much credit.  I think something like 35lbs is more realistic but it also depends on who is running the show.  Obviously a combat load would be heavier.



SpitfireV said:


> Is that a yearly thing or sooner?



It depends really on your chain of command.  I only did this twice, while I know some people that have done the RPAT more than a handul of times.


The RPAT is kinda Regiments response to the APFT.  The APFT is not a good measure of combat fitness. Yes, we still do the APFT but it is usually reserved for the guys that have not been to Ranger School.  No sense in doing the APFT if the majority max it out.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 19, 2008)

I understand that the Regiment life is largely connected to physical stamina.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, 275ANGER!. Interesting to know.


----------

